# Home stereo using Pro Audio equipment



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

I have searched a bit, found some threads which touch on certain aspects but I wanna find out if I'm understanding the logistics correctly.

Primarily I want to have 3 to 4 channel pairs which are actively crossed over so I can easily build, upgrade or otherwise change around my home stereo speakers.

It looks like in Pro Audio the signal path goes something like this-

1. Source.

2. Mixer.

3. Processor.

4. Power Amp(s).

5. Speakers.

1. Source. Thing playing music. CD, Tape, Turn Table, MP3, Computer on YouTube, Reel-to-Reel, etc.

2. Mixer. Pre-amp type device which takes source inputs, makes them selectable, volume control, may have a tuner, treble/bass boost/cut etc.

3. Processor. Simple crossover like a dbx 223 or full on speaker management like a dbx Driverack PA2. Active crossovers, EQ, TA, AutoEQ, selectable saved settings of the previous etc.

4. Power Amps. Simpler than most modern car audio amps, just a gain setting and in/out connections.

5. Speakers.

Car stereo seems to integrate a couple or more of these steps into one unit.

The most common multi channel home Receivers are of the Home Theater variety but unfortunately won't work as I envision. They have 5.1 or 7.1 output but all driven from one input and the only processing on the channels is for the surround effect, no adjustable crossover except for maybe a low cut, not intended to be a multi channel actively crossed over processor.
Deep SubWoofer output is much more important in HT for effects than in most music. 20Hz is impressive but you can't dance to it. 

So, my question is.....

1. Are there any integrated pieces of equipment you are aware of that are more like car audio?
Like a Receiver which has a tuner, accepts all other source inputs, active crossover to 3 or 4 pair of outputs, EQ, TA, etc. Maybe even some low wattage amplifier power for tweeters and mids.

I currently have a Running Man guitar mixer I intend to use initially. 
Sources will be a CD player, MP3, Turntable and playing stuff off of the internet like from YouTube or stored on my PC.

This might sound a bit like confused rambling but that is only because it is. 

The more I look at Pro Audio equipment the more Home Audio stuff looks like crap. I would like the ease of some sort of remote control either by a hand held clicker unit or tablet/PC.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

is this for 2 channel audio or 5.1 HT?


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

Manic1! said:


> is this for 2 channel audio or 5.1 HT?


Two channel audio, not HT.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

I use a mix of pro and home audio gear in my home system. To answer your question, no, there are no home receivers that will do what you want. A processor between the preamp and amplifiers is necessary if you want to go active.

Look at the MiniDSP 2x8. It accepts both balanced and unbalanced inputs so you can use a home receiver or preamp as your source selector and volume control. On the back end, it has balanced outputs for use with pro amps.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

emilime75 said:


> I use a mix of pro and home audio gear in my home system. To answer your question, no, there are no home receivers that will do what you want. A processor between the preamp and amplifiers is necessary if you want to go active.
> 
> Look at the MiniDSP 2x8. It accepts both balanced and unbalanced inputs so you can use a home receiver or preamp as your source selector and volume control. On the back end, it has balanced outputs for use with pro amps.


Thanks for the info.
What gear do you use in your home system?

Will most or all home audio use unbalanced RCA connections?

I recently procured 
- dbx 223 two way crossover
- dbx DriveRack PA2 complete speaker management processor
- QSC GX-3 power amp, 300 x 2

I'm looking for a preamp now. I'd like one with a digital tuner and possibly a remote control. Other than Adcom, what are my choices in a preamp? What would you recommend?

Right now I'm using a NAD 7020 Receiver with preamp outs and 20watts x 2 of amplifier power which is good for tweeters/mids or full range drivers.

I'd also like to figure out some more amplifier channels for mids and tweeters. Less power than the QSC which I'll use for woofers.


----------



## mr bdude (Jan 16, 2015)

Just out of curiosity are you rack mounting the equipment?


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

mr bdude said:


> Just out of curiosity are you rack mounting the equipment?


Not at the moment, not sure how it will end up.
The QSC amp has a cooling fan which some have reported to be audible so I will have to come up with some sort of solution for keeping it quiet without restricting airflow.
The dbx PA2 is adjustable via tablet or PC so it can be mounted out of the way too.

I was experimenting with the dbx 223 and NAD 7020. Kinda like tuning a car stereo, trying different crossover points, gain etc.
I need to unbox the amp and PA2 today and start fiddlin'.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

MetricMuscle said:


> Thanks for the info.
> What gear do you use in your home system?
> 
> Will most or all home audio use unbalanced RCA connections?
> ...


I'm using an Onkyo PR SC5508 for my surround processor/preamp. It has both balanced/XLR and unbalanced/rca outputs. From there, it's balanced out to 3 MiniDSP 2x4's, the balanced versions, then to a slew of pro amps.

Just to be clear, I think you're saying you want DIY active speakers without passive crossovers in them? If so, the stuff you got will get you started but you'll need more stuff. You can use the PA2 for an active 2 or 3 way and, the 223, for a dual 2 way or a mono 3 way, like a center channel. You'll still need a bunch of amps. 

If I had the gear you had, I would probably use the PA2 for 3 way mains and the 223 for a center channel but, DSP would be a better choice then the 223 because it'll be more flexible and include eq. I'd sell the 223 and look for more DSP's.

I'm not familiar with the PA2 but, I've heard some of the older DBX processors and thought they sounded poopy. Maybe the PA2 is better.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

emilime75 said:


> I'm using an Onkyo PR SC5508 for my surround processor/preamp. It has both balanced/XLR and unbalanced/rca outputs. From there, it's balanced out to 3 MiniDSP 2x4's, the balanced versions, then to a slew of pro amps.
> 
> Just to be clear, I think you're saying you want DIY active speakers without passive crossovers in them? If so, the stuff you got will get you started but you'll need more stuff. You can use the PA2 for an active 2 or 3 way and, the 223, for a dual 2 way or a mono 3 way, like a center channel. You'll still need a bunch of amps.
> 
> ...


What do you use the miniDSP's for?

What Pro Amps are you using?

You are correct, I intend to use the PA2 for building/testing/experimenting with various home speakers, testing automotive stuff etc., all active. It has TA, EQ, autotune etc. so I shouldn't need additional processing.

The dbx223 I will probably use in a smaller system designed around a full range driver with bass support, a FAST arrangement. Lower wattage amplifiers.

On my bucket list is to build a couple/few line arrays. A narrow Kef Blade inspired tower with an 8" fullrange and 4 or so woofers mounted on the sides of the cabinet. A cabinet which looks like a vintage Zenith console. Experiment with some Bose 901's.
Having equipment to run everything active will also give me the ability to experiment with crossover points and possibly design some passive crossovers or partial ones for part of the drivers.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I've used pro gear in home for years, not currently as I'm in a small place so my sansui integrated amp and passive huge monitors work great.

The driverack pa is ok, you will have fun with it, but as stated before..its not very high quality. For experimentation and as a learning tool its bloody excellent though.

Get more qsc amps, old model 1400s and more gx3 or even gx5 because power is awesome to have when you need it. The fans in the gx series are not that loud at all, my crest stuff is way noisier but also tends to get run a lot harder.

as for a preamp? why not a solid small dj mixer like a denon dnx 120? you will get a phono preamp, simple sound shaping tools, a few inputs, and balanced xlr outputs.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

Lycancatt said:


> I've used pro gear in home for years, not currently as I'm in a small place so my sansui integrated amp and passive huge monitors work great.
> 
> The driverack pa is ok, you will have fun with it, but as stated before..its not very high quality. For experimentation and as a learning tool its bloody excellent though.
> 
> ...


What is it about dbx products you don't care for?
They seem to get better reviews than Behringer or most others for that matter. I do realize that Pro Audio is a bit more focused on loudness and dynamics than ultra quiet SQ perfection. I want to build some uber SQ stuff like Planet10 Tysen or Super Tysen using a tube amp or some other such lower wattage amp.

I'll have to check that Denon out.
Part of my problem is I don't really know how I'm gonna want or like for everything to work together. I'd like to be able to control some of it from my PC or a tablet eventually.


----------

